# Breandan Vallance and Eric Limeback Worlds '13 finals entrances



## Faz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Brest (Aug 5, 2013)

Both epic!


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol Breandan such a badass.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 5, 2013)

reconstruction?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 5, 2013)

Breandan

#thuglife


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 5, 2013)

lul... breandan... :fp


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 5, 2013)

Eric <3


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 5, 2013)

BREANDAN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Anthony (Aug 5, 2013)

I love those guys.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Dene said:


> Lol Breandan such a badass.


Really? I think Breandan has a pretty goodass 

I just love the Eric selfie


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I just love the Eric selfie



Today I learned a new word...
But I think he took a photo of the crowd/hall.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Today I learned a new word...
> But I think he took a photo of the crowd/hall.


No, I am pretty sure he aimed the camera at himself and the banner behind him

Edit: I checked, but I couldn't be sure. Damn those modern phones/camera's with front and backfacing stuff
Edit2: Camera-angle is also inconclusive, but I am nudging towards him taking a picture of the people that he just provided with some Magic


----------



## Forte (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> No, I am pretty sure he aimed the camera at himself and the banner behind him
> 
> Edit: I checked, but I couldn't be sure. Damn those modern phones/camera's with front and backfacing stuff
> Edit2: Camera-angle is also inconclusive, but I am nudging towards him taking a picture of the people that he just provided with some Magic



He took a picture of the crowd, I thought he was taking a selfie too loool


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought it was obvious that it was of the crowd....

Loved both of those


----------



## Thompson (Aug 5, 2013)

Those guys are so awesome!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 9, 2013)

Pimpin all the way.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 9, 2013)

Brest?


----------

